# First shaftless crush grind



## sprucegum (Dec 25, 2015)

Christmas is coming a day late at our house this year as our daughter is a RN and had to work last night and it is a 3 hour drive for them to get here. Figured I better get out of the house before I got put to work so I used a shaftless kit I bought a while back. Many thanks to @DKMD for the tutorial I did not do everything just the way Doc. does but it sure was a huge help. The mill was going to be taller but for some reason my second step forstner bit decided to walk way off center. I have bored many a piece of wood for rifle buttstocks and peppermills using the same technique and never had one go so crooked. Shortened it up and had no problem the second time. Anyhow I like the way it came out.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Everything looks so festive, including the view out the window! Very nice mill. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 25, 2015)

Nice work, Dave! I'm happy to hear the tutorial was some help to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 25, 2015)

Nice job Dave.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 26, 2015)

Festive...except no snow in VT on Christmas! Gary

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice mill. Love the 2 tone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice shape....I like the assortment of bottle stoppers too....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 26, 2015)

That ERC makes some pretty stoppers just have to be cautious about stripping the threads before they are done. Heavy super glue usually does the job if I do. Did you get some use from the box you purchased?


----------



## TimR (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice peppermill. I need to try a shaftless sometime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2015)

TimR said:


> Nice peppermill. I need to try a shaftless sometime.




You don't try stuff. You do stuff. You could probably teach a class on shaftless on the fly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You don't try stuff. You do stuff. You could probably teach a class on shaftless on the fly.



I try a lot of woodworking projects. If it works out I did it , if not I burn it and say nothing. So far only ruined one mill, guessed at where the step down to 1 1/16 hole in the body was and guessed wrong. I measure them now. I have worked for hours on a project trying to get it to the point that I was satisfied with it then put it on the chop saw and made kindling, call me weird but I find it therapeutic to do that occasionally.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> I try a lot of woodworking projects. If it works out I did it , if not I burn it and say nothing. So far only ruined one mill, guessed at where the step down to 1 1/16 hole in the body was and guessed wrong. I measure them now. I have worked for hours on a project trying to get it to the point that I was satisfied with it then put it on the chop saw and made kindling, call me weird but I find it therapeutic to do that occasionally.



I'm the same way usually. I can ruin a thing or two and sometimes I get lucky the first go around. I was ribbing Tim about being Mr. Perfect and nailing pretty much everything the first try.


----------

